# Angelvideos Florida



## Jetblack (26. Januar 2005)

Draussen schneits ..... aber DAS hier macht warm ums Herz!

http://www.addictivefishing.com/videos/index.htm


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

Mei o mei...wat iss mir jetzt warm geworden.

Super Link Nick. #6  #6  #6


----------



## wodibo (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

*heiß.....heiß.....heiß*  #6


----------



## basswalt (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

die sind da schon mit herz und seele dabei . und dann die ausrüstung......


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

WoW, ich war ja auch schon in Florida.

Aber solche Granaten sind bei mir wohl immer vorbei geschwommen.
Bin echt beeindruckt!!!
Aber diesmal werde ich an alles denken, wenn es in die Karibik geht.
Hoffe das ich diesmal mehr Glück habe und auch so geile Bilder mit nach hause bringe...

Bis dahin Euer neuer Big- Gamer

Kabeljaukönig

catch more fish


----------



## posengucker (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

Hi,

die "Battle of the Bridge" ist echt arg.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

Ohhhh... Jaaaaa....!!!!!!!!

 mehr davon!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Micky Finn (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

Hab mir auch grad den Feierabend "versüßt". 
Toller Link Nick.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## norge_klaus (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

Dann schaue ich mal, das ich endlich meinen barracuda-drill hochgeladen bekomme. ist zwar ne scheeiß Qualität, aber der Fisch ist ganz okay !

gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Nick_A (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

Uiuiui...Nick, da haste aber was gaaanz Feines aufgestöbert ! #6 Dankeschön !!! :m

Jetzt weiß ich auch gleich, was ich in ca. 8 Wochen an der Angel haben möchte! ***FREU***

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Big Fins (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

Der Tarpon-Link will bei mir nicht starten, alle anderen schon |kopfkrat .
Tarpon ist doch mein Zweitlieblingsfischli :c ...


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

Heiko...den haste doch schon gefangen.


----------



## guifri (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

ich halt´s nicht aus....

wann ist endlich juli?????????????????????????????????????

ich will mal wieder mit leicht bekleidet bis zum bauchnabel im wasser stehen und die rute schwingen |supergri


----------



## Jetblack (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

@Guifri,



> ich will mal wieder mit leicht bekleidet bis zum bauchnabel im wasser stehen und die rute schwingen



..zu dem Thema empfehl ich Dir den Bullshark Film 
Jetblack


----------



## guifri (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

@jetblack
muss ich heute abend mal reinsehen...

aber so ganz ungefährlich ist das thema tatsächlich nicht...

ich habe im oktober nen hammerhai rumschwimmen sehen, in bereichen wo gebadet wurde, da wurde mir schon leicht anders...


----------



## Jetblack (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

@guifri - locker bleiben  ich hab in Flamingo (Everglades) Angler aus dem Karibik Raum (Kubaner) gesehen, die bis zum Bauch im Wasser standen und Fischstückchen und Shrimps in einem Beutel vor dem Bauch trugen ..... bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob die wussten, was da rumschwimmt. Die haben auf kleine Snapper geangelt - an der selben Stelle hab ich 2m+ Zitroenenhaie und Sägefische gefangen. Entweder wußten die viel MEHR als ich, oder deutlich weniger 

Ggf. waren die einfach nur echt cool - oder die cochones waren eh schon weg....
Jetblack


----------



## guifri (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

@nick

das ist schon so ein bisschen russisches roulette...

habe mir so ein buch besorgt, in dem ein erfahrener angeler diverse angelgebiete und -arten beschriebt.

der warnt eindeutig davor, sich fische oder futter vor den bauch zu binden...

man sollte beim waten immer mal den blick schweifen lassen, auch wenn man einen fisch drillt, der als futter für die haue dienen könnte.

aber es ist einfach geil, ohne dicke gummihaut im wasser zu stehen, sich die nase verbrennen zu lassen und zu angeln...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

also so ein Tarpon an der Angel wäre echt cool. Wie der gekämpft hat war wahnsinn. Ein Meterhecht ist da bestimmt ganz zahm gegen.


----------



## guifri (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

@karpfenchamp

jaaaaaaaaa...........ich träume nachts schon davon.

ich hoffe, es gelingt mir dieses jahr so einen großen hering an mein gerät zu bekommen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

Finde ich schade dass man den Fisch nicht richtig sieht


----------



## guifri (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

so sehen die biester aus...sind tatsächlich mit dem hering verwandt....


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> ich halt´s nicht aus....
> 
> wann ist endlich juli?????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ich will mal wieder mit leicht bekleidet bis zum bauchnabel im wasser stehen und die rute schwingen |supergri



Willst Du die Fische umbringen????  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelvideos Florida*

Schön so was mitten im Winter anschauen zu können. Klasse!


----------

